# Java Applikation - Schrift . (formatieren, effekte)



## Chroman (29. Jan 2006)

Wie kann ich in einer Java-Applikation Schrift:

- blinken lassen
- farbe ändern
- Unterstreichen
- Fett machen
- Kursiev machen



danke für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2006)

Chroman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - blinken lassen
> - farbe ändern
> - Unterstreichen
> - Fett machen
> - Kursiev machen



1.
mit Threads

3.
	
	
	
	





```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html><u>Unterstrichener Text</u></html>");
```

2.
	
	
	
	





```
label.setForeground(Color.BLUE);
```

4.
	
	
	
	





```
Font font = new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 12);
```
oder
	
	
	
	





```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html>[b]Fetter Text[/b]</html>");
```

5.
	
	
	
	





```
Font font = new Font("Arial", Font.ITALIC, 12);
```
oder
	
	
	
	





```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html>[i]Kursiver Text[/i]</html>");
```


----------



## Chroman (30. Jan 2006)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


Also ich habe eine Java-Applikation Textbasiert, funktioniert das da wirklich?

Wie meinst du den Punkt 1 mit Threads? Kannst du bitte ein Beispiel machen?


Danke


----------



## PoiSoN (30. Jan 2006)

Na du hast 2 Threads... im einen läuft dein Hauptprogramm, der andere ist nur dafür da, den Text blinken zu
lassen. Dort wird innerhalb einer Schleife L-ectron-X's "2." abwechselnd mit verschiedenen Farbwerten aufgerufen.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (30. Jan 2006)

Naja man könnte es auch anstatt mit Thread mit einem Timer aus dem Paket javax.swing versuchen ist glaube ich etwas einfacher zu handlen für dieses "kleine" Problem.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/Timer.html

Der löst einfach ein ActionEvent aus und da kann man nach belieben auch die Farben ändern lassen.

Das alles ist aber Swing und aus den vorherigen Threads entnehme ich mal das du da eine Konsolenanwendung
programmierst. Dazu kann ich dann wiederum nichts sagen Sorry. :roll:


----------

